# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Oklahoma một chiều xưa cũ

## hangnt

_Chúng tôi trở lại Oklahoma City trong một chiều nắng nhạt nhòa. Cái nắng trong như pha lê của Đà Lạt nhưng vẫn nhuộm vàng khắp không gian. Oklahoma có vẻ rất giống Đà Lạt, cho dù ở đây có nhiều thảo nguyên mênh mông đầy cỏ, thích hợp với cuộc sống của những chàng cao bồi tự do và lang thang của miền Viễn Tây._
*
Một thành phố Viễn Tây điển hình*


*Quang cảnh đường phố Oklahoma City*

Thành phố êm đềm với những con đường đầy hoa dại lên đồi xuống dốc quanh co… Những ngôi biệt thự tuyệt đẹp ẩn mình bên những hồ nước, những mái ngói và ống khói lò sưởi nhấp nhô. Nơi đây đặc biệt nhiều hoa, các loại hoa với những gam màu đẹp như những nốt nhạc thả vào không gian. Cũng giống như nhiều thành phố khác của Mỹ, giữa thành phố vẫn có một không gian vô cùng tĩnh lặng, êm đềm, có thể gây cảm giác buồn chán cho nhiều người nhưng vẫn níu kéo những người như chúng tôi quay trở lại, tìm lại những kỷ niệm, những vấn vương của một thời đã xa…

Oklahoma City là thủ phủ của bang Oklahoma. Những ai đã từng đặt chân đến Mỹ thường tìm những địa điểm nổi tiếng của miền Đông như New York, Washington DC hoặc miền Tây như California, San Francisco… chứ ít ai có can đảm đến nơi này - vùng bị coi là hoang vắng, xa xôi và thậm chí hẻo lánh nhất của nước Mỹ.

Will Rodger là sân bay lớn nhất của thành phố. Không đến nỗi vắng lặng nhưng nơi đây không tấp nập, rất êm đềm và buổi tối lại càng vắng cho dù thành phố có dân số 500 ngàn người. Chỉ có khu downtown với những cao ốc văn phòng là tấp nập, còn hầu hết trên những con đường không hề thấy bóng người vì dân chúng di chuyển bằng xe hơi.

Những ngày đầu tiên mới đến đây, thấy đường phố tuyệt đẹp với những rặng phong, rặng dẻ, những thảm cỏ và hoa dại, những con đường quanh co, tôi định chạy bộ hay dạo chơi, nhưng được người thân cảnh báo không nên. Ở Mỹ, đặc biệt là những thành phố như thế này thì chỉ có những người vô gia cư hoặc không có việc làm mới đi như vậy trên đường. Nếu tôi cũng làm thế, rất có thể gặp phải những điều không may, thậm chí bị bắn bởi những tên tội phạm bắn tỉa.

*Một Bricktown ở Oklahoma*


*Bricktown - thành phố bằng gạch đỏ*

Nằm ngay downtown của Oklahoma, Bricktown là thành phố bằng gạch đỏ đẹp không kém gì những thành phố cổ của châu Âu và đóng vai trò quan trọng trong đời sống thương mại của Oklahoma. Trước năm 1890, đấy là một doanh trại của quân đội Mỹ, sau này được bán lại cho các nhà buôn và họ biến thành khu vực chuyên kinh doanh ở Oklahoma.

Từ khi Oklahoma City trở thành điểm nối trung chuyển của hàng hóa trên những tuyến xe lửa về miền Tây, thành phố càng phát triển hơn. Những khu phố thương mại ở đây xây theo kiểu những thành phố châu Âu, toàn một màu gạch đỏ rực. Những khung cửa sổ, những trang trí ở cửa ra vào rất đặc trưng, vì thế người ta gọi nó là Bricktown. Sau hơn 100 năm tồn tại, vị thế của thành phố nhỏ này bị khu downtown sầm uất với vô số căn nhà chọc trời tước đoạt mất. Bricktown dần bị quên lãng, nhưng vào năm 1990, người ta bắt đầu dự án khôi phục lại khu này và bây giờ nó trở thành một địa điểm không thể thiếu trong đời sống người dân thành phố.

Một dòng kênh chảy ngang qua khu phố cổ được nạo vét và bây giờ biến thành một dòng sông xanh. Trong một chiều êm đềm, những chiếc taxi nước - một loại thuyền chở du khách lướt nhẹ trên dòng kênh. Những dãy phố cổ xưa kia đã trở thành những nhà hàng, những phòng tranh nghệ thuật, những cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm, những night club, những quán cà phê có mái hiên mà người ta chỉ có thể tìm thấy ở châu Âu.

Đi để lắng nghe tiếng dương cầm, tiếng suối róc rách và đón những cơn gió nhè nhẹ xao động dòng kênh xanh, ngắm nhìn những dãy phố bằng gạch trần đỏ rực xưa cũ làm nhiều người nhớ tới Amsterdam của Hà Lan. Bên một góc tường, một nghệ sĩ lang thang ngồi kéo vĩ cầm. Trên đường phố, những chiếc xe ngựa cổ xưa đang lăn bánh đưa du khách tìm hiểu lịch sử thành phố…

*Sức sống mãnh liệt*


*Kiến trúc nhà đặc trưng tại Bricktown*

Chúng tôi lang thang đến National Memorial - tòa nhà liên bang từng bị đánh bom năm 1994 làm 197 người thiệt mạng, trong đó có rất nhiều trẻ em. Đã bao năm trôi qua mà những vật kỷ niệm của những người đã khuất vẫn còn được treo lên hàng rào. Đó là những chú gấu bông, những con búp bê đu đưa trong gió, những di ảnh, huy hiệu, biển số xe của những người đã khuất vẫn còn hiện diện như nhắc nhở cái ác vẫn còn tồn tại. Ở đây vẫn có một cây sồi rất nổi tiếng vì khi tòa nhà liên bang bị đánh sập hoàn toàn thì chỉ có nó vẫn còn sống, bây giờ trở thành biểu tượng của sức sống mãnh liệt của vùng đất này…
Tại Myriad Garden, nơi có cây cầu pha lê nổi tiếng bắc qua con sông, từng đám thiên nga và vịt trời dạn dĩ bơi trên dòng nước xanh thẳm. Khung cảnh thật yên bình như ở đây chưa từng biết đến chết chóc và khủng bố. Oklahoma City có rất nhiều hồ và cái nào cũng lớn, cũng đẹp. Nắng vàng lấp lánh trên những mặt hồ xanh càng làm cho cảnh người chèo thuyền thơ mộng, đối lập hẳn với cảnh vòi rồng lốc xoáy - một “đặc sản” nổi tiếng của Oklahoma.
Với tôi, mỗi lần quay trở lại Oklahoma đều là những lần khám phá mới. Khi rời khỏi thành phố, đi qua những thảm cỏ, những khung cửa sổ có ánh đèn vàng lãng đãng trong sương, những tháp chuông nhà thờ ngân nga trong sương sớm, mới cảm nhận được Oklahoma thanh bình và êm đềm quá!


Những kỷ vật được treo lên hàng rào để tưởng nhớ những người đã khuất trong vụ đánh bom tòa nhà liên bang National Memorial năm 1994


Cây cầu pha lê nổi tiếng tại Myriad Garden
_Nguồn: Doanh nhân Sài Gòn Cuối tuần_

----------


## showluo

Khí hậu ở đây chắc mát mẻ lắm vì giống đà lạt mà
Quang cảnh thật là êm đềm ^^ thích ghê

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Bất kỳ một thành phố nào cũng mang trong nó 1 nét đặc trương riêng, 1 nền văn hóa riêng^^
Có khi cả đời cũng chưa khám phá được hết tất cả

----------

